# My humble collections



## s0real

Hi all, 

These are my humble collections of knives that i have slowly gotten up till today.

Win


----------



## khashy

Okay, I recognise about half of these.

You gotta tell me the rest


----------



## s0real

Left to right : watanabe pro, tilman leder, kato workhorse, Hiromoto ns 10, Hiromoto honyaki, shigefusa kitaeji, suisin hayate one of first 10 made, tansu suji, aritsugu yanagiba and santoku, martell petty, mario custom gyuto, masakage mizu, kono hd.


----------



## khashy

s0real said:


> Left to right : watanabe pro, tilman leder, kato workhorse, Hiromoto ns 10, Hiromoto honyaki, shigefusa kitaeji, suisin hayate one of first 10 made, tansu suji, aritsugu yanagiba and santoku, martell petty, mario custom gyuto, masakage mizu, kono hd.



That Suisin Hayate looks lovely. Is it single bevel? 

What do you use it for?


----------



## Customfan

very nice! I can tell you make good use of them! congratulations and thanks for posting....


----------



## s0real

@khashy yes the hayate is a single bevel. Nothing but paper and air has been cut at this moment.


----------



## khashy

s0real said:


> @khashy yes the hayate is a single bevel. Nothing but paper and air has been cut at this moment.



Ha! I've got a few in that club too


----------



## pete84

Nice collection!


----------



## GRoc

Please start using that Suisin Hayate and come back and report how awesome it is!!!

Or just sell to me for 50% of what you paid for it, so I can (almost) afford it! irate1:


----------



## malexthekid

Great looking collection you have there


----------



## labor of love

i like the looks of that Mario and Tillman.


----------



## Customfan

Agreed, The Mario in particular caught my eye...


----------



## valgard

Customfan said:


> Agreed, The Mario in particular caught my eye...



+1 the profile looks awesome and that rosewood burl handle is something else.


----------



## s0real

Have been so busy with day job. Hardly anytime left to spend here. Nevertheless, i have a lot of very exciting pieces arriving soon. Can't wait to play with them. Pictures will follow up when they are here.

At the top of the list:

3 Hiromune Takaba Miyabi Tamahagane Gyutos. 2 of 240mm and one of 270mm

Mizuno Hontaren gyuto 270mm
Mizuno Suminagashi gyuto 240mm

Keijiro Doi Suisin Hayate 300mm Kiritsuke

Kiyoshi Kato Petty 150mm and 180mm

Hiromoto AS 240mm


----------



## s0real

First four to arrive


----------



## pete84

Nice! Good to see they made it


----------



## Customfan

All that seems mighty promising....


----------



## akafat

The santoku looks cute, what size is it?


----------



## s0real

Recent addition, a new Suisin Hayate Kiritsuke that turns out to be 270mm due to seller's mistake. Also a new custom knife block from Peter at Choppablock.


----------



## khashy

s0real said:


> Recent addition, a new Suisin Hayate Kiritsuke that turns out to be 270mm due to seller's mistake. Also a new custom knife block from Peter at Choppablock.



Looking good man. I'm going to extend my house, get the kitchen bigger, just so that I can have enough worktop space for a nice stand like that


----------



## Customfan

That IS a nice stand, I was thinking more on the lines of a flat cabinet that goes on the wall... not sure...


----------



## s0real

Things are starting to get out of hand


----------



## Mute-on

No, I think you are just starting to get the hang of it


----------



## khashy

Fantastic collection man, very enviable.

How are you liking the Miz Suminagashi?


----------



## s0real

New setup


----------



## matchplay18

s0real said:


> Hi all,
> 
> These are my humble collections of knives that i have slowly gotten up till today.
> 
> Win


----------



## matchplay18

Very nice collection recognize most of your knives. Like most of us you must have some in a back drawer or box somewhere.


----------



## matchplay18

s0real said:


> Things are starting to get out of hand
> Far left is that wrought iron cladding ?? Great look


----------

